# Is it a wise idea to study just for the sake of studying?



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

So there is this childcare course that will be sponsored by this childcare centre if I work for them.
I was thinking of applying for it because an additional cert would open up more job opportunities for me.

What do you think about this ??


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

The title and content of this thread don't seem to match. If you're seeking this additional certification to open up your horizons, it's not exactly for "the sake of studying."



Anyway, if you have the resources/desire to pursue this, go for it.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@WinterFox
Wise versus desired career prospects can often be at odds, the better question is what would this certificate actually mean to you right now?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

To answer your first question: I love studying for the sake of knowledge. I'm in college to become a teacher, so I already have that on my plate, but in my spare time I like reading from Juvenile Law textbooks, and Architecture books, and botany books. I think if you enjoy just knowing more, than it's wise.

For your second question, if your job won't hinder you, then there is no reason not to do it.


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

Education should be done out of passion, and thirst for knowledge. But unfortunately it's some rigid-competition system set up by the government. 

So studying for the sake of wanting to study is right, but we're in a system where one studies for the sake of wanting to better their prospects and chances of a job. C'est la vie.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Go with your gut instinct. If you think it's a good idea, pursue it!!

-ZDD


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

This sounds more like studying for career advancement. It's not like you just go to the library, walk to and random shelf in non-fiction, and then grab a random book.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I eat up anything that seems remotely connected to my career path, and it has served me well.

"Generally speaking, investing in yourself is the best thing you can do. Anything that improves your own talents; nobody can tax it or take it away from you. They can run up huge deficits and the dollar can become worth far less. You can have all kinds of things happen. But if you've got talent yourself, and you've maximized your talent, you've got a tremendous asset that can return ten-fold." -Warren Buffett

“I insist on a lot of time being spent, almost every day, to just sit and think. That is very uncommon in American business. I read and think. So I do more reading and thinking, and make less impulse decisions than most people in business. I do it because I like this kind of life.” ― Warren Buffett


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I enjoy studying for fun though at the same time there is something to be said for indirect skills that can be developed by studying some subjects. When I was taking a bunch of Math courses in university, I developed some problem solving skills and experience in presenting solutions that has been quite useful for me yet I'm not sure most people would see this as the benefit of studying Mathematics.



WinterFox said:


> So there is this childcare course that will be sponsored by this childcare centre if I work for them.
> I was thinking of applying for it because an additional cert would open up more job opportunities for me.
> 
> What do you think about this ??


You don't state any downsides for taking it, thus I'd think take it and see where it leads.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It's never a bad idea to learn more.

If you aren't growing, you're shrinking.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with some of the comments made. I do wonder why you phrased some of the words the way that you did. 



WinterFox said:


> So there is this childcare course that will be sponsored by this childcare centre if I work for them.
> I was thinking of applying for it because an additional cert would open up more job opportunities for me.
> 
> What do you think about this ??


You need to ask yourself honestly if this is the direction that you want to go into. 
The job is about childcare, and the course is about childcare, so the two matches. Normally childcare places do require you to have proper professional qualifications. This sure will open up opportunities in terms of other possible childcare places wanting you if you are qualified, and if you also have experience as well gained from this particular job etc. That is how it normally goes. 

Can you explain more on what you mean by "additional cert" in this instance ? What is your existing background ? Is it already within the childcare area any way, or something completely different or ?.... I am a little confused by the context.


----------

